# Avril Lavigne Black Star



## panda0410 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone? Bueller??


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 1, 2010)

I never smelled it, to be honest.  i do like some celebrity scents, what does this one smell like? like do you know what notes are in it?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

Plum and chocolate apparently, but I dont have it either... was hoping to get a few opinions before I consider picking it up


----------



## RockStar (Mar 10, 2010)

I smelled it and I kinda hated it. The combination of the notes smells wrong to me.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a little bit too fruity for my taste, not a really big fan of the plummy scent, but thankfully not as sweet as Pink Sugar.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, so I got it anyway....LOL!! I really like it actually, did a brief review on MUA, its not going to be a scent that everyone likes. It isnt sugary sweet and I dont think it will appeal to the wider demographic but if you like gourmands then you might like this. Its a lighter gourmand though, and unlike others it doesnt cloy! Thats a really nice quality in a gourmand. Its got a sweet floral note, but a dark fruity note, and a slightly bitter sombre note - I will point the finger at the chocolate for that one. Its a bit edgy, prob fits with her rock/punk theme, the bottle is a bit gimmicky with the ring around the neck - but then Vera Wang makes those idiot crowns as well, this is just a better version of the same accessory...LOL!!
Overall I REALLY love it, got the 100ml and very happy with it


----------

